# Looking for nice jazz guitar songs.



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm just looking for some nice songs to learn outside my typical style.

to give you an idea.of skill level, I could play things like the end solo to November Rain or Gilberts 'technical difficulties'. You'll notice that the runs in these solos/fills are.very short. This works for me cause my memory is brutal - especially if I don't know the Song. 

Let me know what's out there, thanks.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mel Bay's Guitar Journals Flatpicking, and Mel Bay's Guitar Journals Jazz both have some worthy jazz and swing tunes in standard notation and tab: http://www.melbay.com/Products/CategoryCenter/G27!J07/guitar-journal-series.aspx

There are a couple of nice Django Reinhardt books too, I can't locate them on my shelf at the moment.


Peace, Mooh.

- - - Updated - - -

More books:

Fred Sokolow, Great Jazz Standards for Guitar. I seem to have three editions.

Howard Morgan, The Gershwin Collection.

Joe Charupakorn, The Best Of Django Reinhardt (Hal Leonard).

(Hal Leonard), Django Reinhardt The Definitive Collection.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Take Five, Blue Bossa, Windy are nice instantly recognizable tunes with no jazz wankery.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

A couple of quick one off the top of my head: Scotch and Soda (the song not the drink), Georgia on My Mind, The Night Life and Crazy both written by Willie Nelson and recorded by numerous jazz musicians and singers. if I had a spare 1/2 hr. I could find some of the sheet music hidden in the bowels of my music collection.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I go to this web site a lot for some great arrangements of songs....
I first started to cut corners and not play every chord but I later found out that the arrangements work great just like they are written.

give it a shot...find a familiar tune and jazz it up.

http://www.theguitarguy.com/songs.htm

G.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> I go to this web site a lot for some great arrangements of songs....
> I first started to cut corners and not play every chord but I later found out that the arrangements work great just like they are written.
> 
> give it a shot...find a familiar tune and jazz it up.
> ...


Nice site thanks


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks guys - there's some really good stuff here. I didn't realize how many different facets there is in jazz music (I guess it makes sense when I think about it).

This is the kind of stuff I'm looking at:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mat0-jpWYOg

I'm hoping that although he's a bit of a wanker, this isn't jazz wankery


----------



## bootbun (Mar 5, 2013)

Www.learnjazzstandards.com


----------

